# Florida Mini Gathering



## pennyk (Aug 3, 2011)

Disclaimer - this is my first post of a poll. If I goofed, I apologize.

I will be out of town from October 1-14 and from November 5-15 and would prefer not the have the mini gathering during that period (if we have a mini gathering).

Several people expressed interest a couple of months ago. I guess the poll will indicate if they are still interested.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 3, 2011)

I voted, but really any day any where is fine, as long as my busy retired schedule doesnt change! On the majority of the votes, if there was a whatever vote, that would have been my choice!!!

RF


----------



## Ryan (Aug 3, 2011)

Winter Park sounds pretty nice.

Looks like this is an easy run from DC leave late Friday, arrive Saturday AM, leave on the Meteor Sunday afternoon and arrive in DC Monday morning in time to head to work.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 3, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I will be out of town from October 1-14 and from November 5-15 and would prefer not the have the mini gathering during that period (if we have a mini gathering).


The best time to do is is 10/1-14 or 11/5-15!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 3, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I will be out of town from October 1-14 and from November 5-15 and would prefer not the have the mini gathering during that period (if we have a mini gathering).
> ...


I get no respect!!!

:lol:


----------



## guest (Aug 6, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I will be out of town from October 1-14 and from November 5-15 and would prefer not the have the mini gathering during that period (if we have a mini gathering).
> ...


Lots of good information here!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh, and if possible avoiding AGR blackouts would be great. I've got points to burn, but not a lot of cash.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 6, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Oh, and if possible avoiding AGR blackouts would be great. I've got points to burn, but not a lot of cash.


So far, January has the most votes, but not by a lot. The Disney marathon is the first weekend in January. I will check to see when mlk day is in 2012. I will also check into agr blackout dates and avoid them.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 13, 2011)

So far 24 people have voted and half of those people (12) prefer Winter Park, with second place going to Kissimmee and Orlando with 5 votes each. I think WPK should be declared the "winner" for the location.

With regard to the month preference, January came in first with 10 votes and October came in a distant second with 3 votes. (apparently not everyone who voted, selected a month preference). I think January should be declared the "winner" for the month of the mini gathering.

The results are too close to call with regard to whether participants prefer lunch only, lunch and dinner, or lunch, dinner and overnight. I think we can plan something for group lunch and if enough people are interested (if they are spending the night in the area), we can plan a group dinner. If anyone else has a different suggestion, please post it.

It looks like more people prefer weekends to weekdays and no one prefers Sunday. I think we should plan on having lunch and maybe dinner on a Saturday in January in Winter Park.

Below are the Saturdays in January:

January 7th (weekend of the Disney marathon - hotels in the tourist area will be crowded - I do not know about WPK)

January 14th (3 day weekend for Martin Luther King Day celebrated on Monday 1/16 - trains might be crowded or at a higher bucket - or maybe more people will attend from other parts of the country if they are taking a long weekend  )

January 21st

January 28th

I checked the AGR blackout dates for January. The only blackout date is January 2nd.

I went on-line to try to determine if any other events will occur in Orlando during January and could not find anything other than a football game on New Year's Day and the Disney Marathon.

According to weather.com, January is our coldest month, with our average high of 72 and average low of 50 (frankly, that sounds perfect to me, although I have been in Orlando when it has been in the 20's  ). By way of comparison, I checked the January average temperatures for Kingston, Rhode Island - average high 38 and average low 19 (also their coldest month of the year). I cannot understand why ANYONE would endure those temperatures. :lol: :lol:

Of the 24 people that responded, 8 stated that they would attend if the date is convenient; with 4 voting probably and 4 voting maybe. (according to my calculator, that only adds up to 16 - maybe some votes were "lost" - Florida does not have a good reputation with regard to voting issues).

Those of you who are interested in attending or may be interested in attending, please post with your date preference. If you do not want to post, please PM me with your preference.

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 13, 2011)

pennyk said:


> By way of comparison, I checked the January average temperatures for *Kingston, Rhode Island *- average high 38 and average low 19 (also their coldest month of the year). *I cannot understand why ANYONE would endure those temperatures*. :lol: :lol:


I cannot understand why ANYONE would want to live in Kingston!! *The Acela doesn't stop there,*

however I think it must be the Rhode Island *Chow-dah!!*


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm interested in attending, for sure. Looks like I'll probably come in on Friday & leave Sunday, leaving all day Saturday to play! :lol: I'm currently leaning toward the Best Western Mt. Vernon Inn. I called & the desk told me they are lowering rates at the 1st of the year to $109-$124 P/N. What date, I'll leave to the rest of the group!


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Aug 13, 2011)

I would so love to do a points run from Tampa for this, but thanks to the star schedule the only way to do it would be for dinner and overnite. A lunch would require 2 overnites.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 13, 2011)

I always rode the Southern said:


> I would so love to do a points run from Tampa for this, but thanks to the star schedule the only way to do it would be for dinner and overnite. A lunch would require 2 overnites.


Would it work to take the thruway bus, then the meteor to wpk arriving in the afternoon (probably too late for lunch, but not too late for dinner), then spend Saturday night and go back to Tampa on Sunday. Rail Freak will be coming from the Tampa area. Unfortunately, a points run for lunch does not work from the south as it does from the north.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 13, 2011)

pennyk said:


> According to weather.com, January is our coldest month, with our average high of 72 and average low of 50 (frankly, that sounds perfect to me, although I have been in Orlando when it has been in the 20's  ). By way of comparison, I checked the January average temperatures for Kingston, Rhode Island - average high 38 and average low 19 (also their coldest month of the year). I cannot understand why ANYONE would endure those temperatures. :lol: :lol:


Why would anyone want to endure temperatures in the 70's and 80's in January?



It's hard to have a snowball fight at those temperatures!





If around MLK weekend is not a blackout date, I vote got that weekend! (An extra day?



) And since many of us will use AGR awards, buckets do not matter!


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Aug 14, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I always rode the Southern said:
> 
> 
> > I would so love to do a points run from Tampa for this, but thanks to the star schedule the only way to do it would be for dinner and overnite. A lunch would require 2 overnites.
> ...


Well I can take the star as long as dinner would be 6pm or later, but I only take TDB when desperate


----------



## pennyk (Aug 14, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Why would anyone want to endure temperatures in the 70's and 80's in January?
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to have a snowball fight at those temperatures!


What's a snowball????

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pennyk (Sep 6, 2011)

I am assuming that most of the members that responded are still interested in attending a mini-gathering in Florida.

Most people prefer Winter Park in January. When I inquired as to which weekend in January, I only received 2 responses: One member preferred MLK weekend and another member preferred any weekend after the 15th (which is MLK weekend). The Saturday of MLK weekend is 1/14/12; the next Saturday is 1/21/12.

Does anyone else who might be attending have any thoughts. I would like to set a date within the next few weeks so that anyone planning to travel across state lines may be able to get lower bucket prices.

I checked the prices at 2 hotels in WPK - Best Western Mount Vernon Inn: $129 for 1/14 and 1/21 (long walk, bus or cab ride from WPK station); Park Plaza Hotel: $180 for 1/14 and 1/21 (fairly short walk from WPK station - some of the reviews complain about the train noise :lol: )

Thanks for your feedback. If I do not get any more feedback, I will toss a coin. :lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 6, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I am assuming that most of the members that responded are still interested in attending a mini-gathering in Florida.
> 
> Most people prefer Winter Park in January. When I inquired as to which weekend in January, I only received 2 responses: One member preferred MLK weekend and another member preferred any weekend after the 15th (which is MLK weekend). The Saturday of MLK weekend is 1/14/12; the next Saturday is 1/21/12.
> 
> ...


TAILS  :lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 6, 2011)

Any ideas of what we may be doing? Sitting in the Park, across from the station, shooting the breeze about Amtrak, sounds pretty cool!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 6, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Any ideas of what we may be doing? Sitting in the Park, across from the station, shooting the breeze about Amtrak, sounds pretty cool!!!


You mean Penny isn't going to have a catered dinner at her condo??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-MCPO-USN (Sep 6, 2011)

Coming from JAX......so anytime in Jan will work for me...John


----------



## pennyk (Sep 6, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Any ideas of what we may be doing? Sitting in the Park, across from the station, shooting the breeze about Amtrak, sounds pretty cool!!!


I am not the best person to ask about interesting things to do in Winter Park. When I go to Winter Park, it is usually to:

1. go to the Amtrak station to start a points run to Orlando and back

2. go shoe shopping (there is a store walking distance from the station that sells very nice comfortable shoes)

3. to to Whole Foods for groceries (not walking distance from station).

Seriously, there are many places to eat in Winter Park. If the weather is nice, sitting in the park is wonderful. I assume we would go to lunch as a group, then possibly some of the group that are taking "day trips" would leave. Those of us left could hang out in Winter Park, watch wealthy people shop on Park Avenue, count the cars on the freight trains that pass through, stare at the location that where the commuter rail station will hopefully be located in the not too distant future. Eating dinner as a group will be likely.

If anyone coming for the weekend is interested in the "tourist" stuff, you are on your own - I cannot help you other than direct to city buses that can take you there.

Jim - I noticed that you joked that I would "cater" a dinner at my condo. I guess you know me well enough to know that forcing anyone to eat my cooking is cruel and unusual punishment. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 7, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Jim - I noticed that you joked that I would "cater" a dinner at my condo. I guess you know me well enough to know that forcing anyone to eat my cooking is cruel and unusual punishment. :lol: :lol: :lol:



*We were planning to come early to Florida to attend the Mini-Gathering and were looking forward to Penny's dinner at her condo.*

*I heard she would be serving Garlic Chicken over Rice, Shrimp Scampi with Garlic Sauce, Garlic Sourdough Bread*

*and some Garlic Ice Cream for dessert!! *


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2011)

I would probably do the LD version of a lunch run - down on the Star arriving Saturday morning and then back on the Star that leaves that evening in order to be home on Sunday and go to work on Monday.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 7, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I would probably do the LD version of a lunch run - down on the Star arriving Saturday morning and then back on the Star that leaves that evening in order to be home on Sunday and go to work on Monday.


Does either 1/14 or 1/21 work better for you?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't think that I have a preference - really the biggest driver of that is going to be if my stepson is with his dad either weekend, and we don't have the schedule that far out yet. If such a preference develops before you pick a weekend, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## jis (Sep 7, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > I would probably do the LD version of a lunch run - down on the Star arriving Saturday morning and then back on the Star that leaves that evening in order to be home on Sunday and go to work on Monday.
> ...


For some 1/16 Monday is a holiday, it being Martin Luther King Day. So conceivably, for those that have such a holiday if the get together were on Sunday the 15th, they could do the trip down and back from the NEC territory without taking any days off. However, even with the lunch being on Saturday, one can make it to it as Ryan suggests, requiring taking Friday off.

I am seriously starting to consider joining now, and either weekend works for me, with a slight preference for the weekend of the 14th.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 7, 2011)

jis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Thanks jis- if anyone has a preference for Sunday 1/15 or, on the other hand, has an objection to Sunday 1/15, please let me know.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2011)

My company doesn't observe the holiday, but if Sunday the 15th works better for folks, I'd be willing to take the holiday off and shift things a day to the right. That'd work out nicely for people that do get the holiday.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 8, 2011)

Now that I've got everything for the gathering in Oct. paid up it looks like I could definitely swing the trip down to FL in Jan. It sounds like a nice escape from the cold!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 8, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Now that I've got everything for the gathering in Oct. paid up it looks like I could definitely swing the trip down to FL in Jan. It sounds like a nice escape from the cold!



Good to hear Stephen. Do you have a date preference?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 8, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I've got everything for the gathering in Oct. paid up it looks like I could definitely swing the trip down to FL in Jan. It sounds like a nice escape from the cold!
> ...


Some time over the MLK weekend would fine or pretty much any weekend in January since I don't have class on Fridays.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2011)

Long Train Runnin said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


While you're certainly not required to attend, keep in mind Stephen that the OTOL fest will most likely be on MLK weekend.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 8, 2011)

Ryan said:


> My company doesn't observe the holiday, but if Sunday the 15th works better for folks, I'd be willing to take the holiday off and shift things a day *to the right*. That'd work out nicely for people that do get the holiday.


Penny doesn't make *right turns*, only *wrong turns*!






I hope to be able travel in January. My vote goes to Sunday the 15th.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 8, 2011)

AlanB said:


> While you're certainly not required to attend, keep in mind Stephen that the OTOL fest will most likely be on MLK weekend.


Why not have it at Penny's condo?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 8, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


I was thinking about the possible conflict between the 2 events. Although though I haven't seen anything official from Kevin although I trust you might have the inside line on such an event.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 9, 2011)

Before I read these last few posts, I was thinking that Sat 1/14 was the most preferred day, now I am not so sure. Are there a lot of members who attend the OTOL festival who would also come to FL? :help:


----------



## jis (Sep 9, 2011)

Since I am a maybe for both, I'll take my preferences out of consideration for deciding the dates. See what is best for the Floridians and use that date. In any case given the prices of tickets,, if I make it to Florida it will probably be a trip by air so that I can also spend some time with my friends in Palm Bay. Looks like I can get a $200 RT to Orlando almost any weekend in January.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Based on comments I have received, the majority to those who plan to attend, who have a preference, prefer *Saturday January 14th* for the Florida Mini Gathering, which is the Saturday of MLK weekend. If anyone who plans to attend has a major problem with that date, please speak out before people start making reservations.

I think most people will be arriving from the north on 91 (Star) at 9:54am, or on 97 (Meteor) at 12:27pm. I know of at least one person who will be arriving from the south on 98 (Meteor) at 1:52pm.

Train 92 (Star) going northbound is scheduled to leave Winter Park at 7:41pm.

I think the plan will be to have 2 meals on Saturday, an early brunch/lunch and a later meal, possibly an early dinner/afternoon tea :lol: , for those who plan to depart on northbound 92 (Star). Of course, this is not carved in stone and will depend on how many are arriving on which trains, whether the trains are on time, and how hungry people are when they arrive.

As it gets closer, everyone who plans on attending should send me a PM with their transportation plans.

I believe I posted the names of 2 Winter Park Hotels in a previous post. Also, there is a Doubletree Hotel halfway between Winter Park and Orlando (in Orlando, right next to the tracks). I do not know their rates.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 27, 2011)

> heck no!!!! I do not want to set foot in Florida that time of year since it likely will be less than 90 degrees and not over-run by tourists (LOL)


Funny! When I lived in Kissimmee working for Mr. Mouse, I always joked about having a bumper sticker on my car that says "I am NOT a Tourist!"


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 27, 2011)

Wooops, Foot Ball Play Offs!!!! But, I guess they have TV's in WPK!!!!!

RF


----------



## pennyk (Nov 2, 2011)

Just in case any of you forgot or missed the posts about the Florida Mini Gathering, here is a reminder.

Several of us (or more than several) will get together in Winter Park, Florida for conversation or a meal or two. There will be no group train riding - just a casual get together.

The date is Saturday January 14, 2012, which is the Saturday of Martin Luther King weekend.

Two southbound trains service WPK (Silver Star-91 at 9:54am and Silver Meteor-97 at 12:27am).

Two northbound trains service WPK (Silver Meteor-98 at 1:52PM and Silver Star-92 at 7:41pm).

For those who wish to stay overnight in Winter Park, there is a hotel that is walking distance from the Amtrak station: Park Plaza Hotel. There is another hotel that is approximately a mile away: Best Western Mount Vernon.

As the time for the mini-gathering gets closer, please either post your intentions to intend and on what train you plan to arrive or send me a PM. It would be helpful if we know who to expect and when. I plan to be hanging out by the Winter Park station at train arrival times.

I will do my best to post a reminder sometime in December and in January.

If you have any questions, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Penny: I am thinking about going. Can you re-post the link to the original posting with the survey questions?

Thanks!

-- Jackie


----------



## Ryan (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Penny. I'm still waiting on my stepson's bio-dad's schedule to see if I'm free to travel that weekend. If so, I plan on arriving/departing on the Star for a nice 9 hour layover.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 2, 2011)

JackieTakestheTrain said:


> Hi Penny: I am thinking about going. Can you re-post the link to the original posting with the survey questions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -- Jackie


:lol: :lol: I may be able to re-post a link, but it would probably take me hours to figure out how to do it. Rather, I will try to find the original post with survey questions and add a comment so it will show up as a current topic.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 2, 2011)

I am replying to this thread to make it current.

If a moderator thinks that the reminder thread should be merged with this thread, please do so. If I had better computer skills, I could have provided a link and avoided having 2 similar threads. Sorry.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 2, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I am replying to this thread to make it current.
> 
> If a moderator thinks that the reminder thread should be merged with this thread, please do so. If I had better computer skills, I could have provided a link and avoided having 2 similar threads. Sorry.


I merged them for you!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 2, 2011)

MrFSS said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I am replying to this thread to make it current.
> ...


Darn!



A minute late and a dollar short! (Sounds just like Amtrak!



)


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 7, 2011)

Penny,

I am beginning to think about it. Bill


----------



## pennyk (Nov 7, 2011)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Penny,
> 
> I am beginning to think about it. Bill


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 7, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > Penny,
> ...


At this point it looks like I will do lunch only, that is, arrive on the Star and leave on the Meteor.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 7, 2011)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Haithcoat said:
> ...


Bill: Some of us will arrive on the Meteor and Leave on the Star so guess well only see you in WPK for Lunch, but still should be fun! Hope Penny is stocking up on Good Alcohol and Food for the Pasrty @ her Condo!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 7, 2011)

Penny did say she is providing transportation to and from the station in her stretch limo!




(She has to have a driver so she does not make any wring turns!



)


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Penny did say she is providing transportation to and from the station in her stretch limo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yes, Penny's stretch limo is very comfortable however I refuse to ride in it because of the Bumper Sticker!!*


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 8, 2011)

It is official now. I am arriving on the Meteor and returning on the Star Jan 14.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 8, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Penny did say she is providing transportation to and from the station in her stretch limo!
> ...


Is that the one that says "*I brake for right turns!*"


----------



## pennyk (Nov 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


My "stretch limo" is a Honda Civic and the bumper sticker is political.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 20, 2011)

OK, sadly I've got to tap out on this one. A friend of mine has asked me to be her daughter's godfather, and the baptism is on the 14th, so I'm tied to MD that day.

Sorry that I'll not be able to meet/see you guys!


----------



## pennyk (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryan said:


> OK, sadly I've got to tap out on this one. A friend of mine has asked me to be her daughter's godfather, and the baptism is on the 14th, so I'm tied to MD that day.
> 
> Sorry that I'll not be able to meet/see you guys!


Sorry you will not be able to make it this time - hopefully you will be able to attend NTD and/or the 2012 gathering.


----------



## jmbgeg (Nov 20, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


How about "No we can't" (as opposed to "Yes we can")? :giggle:


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 25, 2011)

Just finished making our Guest Rewards reservations for Fla in January. We will arrive on Friday on the Meteor and find a place to stay that night and joining you all for the Saturday Mini-Gathering.   Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 25, 2011)

Railroad Bill said:


> Just finished making our Guest Rewards reservations for Fla in January. We will arrive on Friday on the Meteor and find a place to stay that night and joining you all for the Saturday Mini-Gathering.   Look forward to seeing everyone again.


I am looking forward to seeing you and Claudia again.


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 13, 2011)

Is this still on?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 13, 2011)

reefgeek said:


> Is this still on?


yes it is. The date is January 14th and we will get together for brunch and/or lunch and/or early dinner (depending on what train people are arriving/departing on). It will be in Winter Park.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 13, 2011)

What an odd name for a location that never sees its namesake.

Must be some sort of Southeast sarcasm. :lol:

In any case I hope your Mini-Gathering goes well out there!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 13, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> What an odd name for a location that never sees its namesake.
> 
> Must be some sort of Southeast sarcasm. :lol:
> 
> In any case I hope your Mini-Gathering goes well out there!


Ive always heard that it was called "WinterPark" because so many "SnowBirds" parked their Motor Homes and Trailers there during the Winter! :lol:


----------



## pennyk (Dec 13, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > What an odd name for a location that never sees its namesake.
> ...


There is a lovely park in the middle of town, through which the train travels, and in the middle of which, the station is located. In years past, many wealthy northerners "wintered" in Winter Park. My guess is that there are zoning regulations in the exclusive city of Winter Park that prohibit motor homes and trailers in the winter and summer. :lol: :lol:


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 13, 2011)

This snowbird will be spending the day in WPK. See you there.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 13, 2011)

reefgeek said:


> This snowbird will be spending the day in WPK. See you there.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 16, 2011)

Penny

I'll be arriving on Friday, the 13th, what's our Game Plan??? Depending on what's planned will determine if I take the #92 or #98!

RF


----------



## pennyk (Dec 16, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Penny
> 
> I'll be arriving on Friday, the 13th, what's our Game Plan??? Depending on what's planned will determine if I take the #92 or #98!
> 
> RF



So far, nothing is planned for Friday the 13th. On Saturday the 14th, I assume lunch and/or early dinner, depending when people are arriving. Some people will be arriving in the morning on 91, others in the early afternoon on 97. I think many will be leaving on 92 Saturday evening. I do not have at my fingertips a fully list of arrivals and departures.

I plan to be at the WPK train station at or around train 91 arrives on January 14th. Hopefully, it will be a nice day and we can hang around the park for a while, until it is time to eat (or go back to the station to meet up with anyone arriving on 97).

I guess I should be more organized, but I have just returned from my third long distance train trip in 2 1/2 months and my apartment is a mess with my "train stuff" all over the place. :wacko: My goal is to get organized before January 1st - so I do not have to make a new year's resolution to do it. :lol:


----------



## pennyk (Dec 20, 2011)

Arrival/Departure Update:

Because a lot of plans have changed, I am not sure that this is 100% accurate, but based on my notes and posts of members in this thread and in the Member Trips thread, it looks like arrivals/departures are as follows:

*Arrivals in WPK:*

Friday, January 13th:

one member either on 92 or 98

one member (and spouse) on 97 (12:27pm)

Saturday, January 14th:

two members on 91 (9:54am)

one member on 97 (12:27pm)

*Departures from WPK:*

Saturday, January 14th:

two members on 92 (7:41pm)

Sunday, January 15th:

two members on 91 (9:54am)

There have been a few members who early on indicated that they were interested, but I have not heard from them lately. If you are one of those folks and are still thinking about attending, please let me know, either in this thread or by PM. Also, please indicate on which train you will be traveling.

There are also a couple of folks from Tampa who plan to attend. Unfortunately, Tampa to Orlando and back to Tampa is not a simple trip. Hopefully, the Tampa people will make it work. If not, Florida residents will be in the minority at a Florida Mini-Gathering. :wacko: (Go figure, who would want to go to Florida in the middle of January :lol: )


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd be interested if they still had the Sunset East running. -_-


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> I'd be interested if they still had the Sunset East running. -_-


Maybe it can restart as he Sunrise Limited. 

Aloha


----------



## pennyk (Dec 20, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> I'd be interested if they still had the Sunset East running. -_-


Do you have any connections? Maybe Amtrak will "un-suspend" that portion of the train just so you could attend the mini gathering. :lol:

The Sunset Limited is the only Amtrak over night train on which I have not traveled, and it sure would make it easy if they started running it again to Florida - but i will not hold my breath.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Dec 30, 2011)

My mini gathering has now been merged into a visit with a cousin in Lakeland.

My trip is

Thursday Jan 12 leave ATL on the Crescent

Friday arrive Baltimore, visit Harbor

Friday night board Meteor in Baltimore

Saturday noon arrive Winter Park

Saturday afternoon take cab to Orlando in time to catch 6 pm Greyhound to Lakeland.

Spend Saturday night and Sunday night with my cousin

Monday afternoon leave Lakeland on Silver Star

Tuesday afternoon arrive WAS

Tuesday evening leave WAS on Crescent

Wednesday morning arrive back in ATL

All roomettes


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 30, 2011)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> My mini gathering has now been merged into a visit with a cousin in Lakeland.
> 
> My trip is
> 
> ...


Bill,

Glad to see your post. I was thinking that you had not posted

or been on the chat for a while.

I hope you have a good trip and a good visit with your cousin

in Lakeland.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 30, 2011)

Bill: Im Shocked! Shocked! that Penny isnt offering a Limo (those Rich Tax Attorneys are tight! :lol: )to drive you to your cousins house! :lol: A Greyhound Bus?? Yikes! :giggle: As Dick said, have a great trip and Happy New Year!, sorry I cant be there to see yall again, we do have the Texas Mini-Gathering the next weekend! Jim!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 5, 2012)

The Florida Mini Gathering is 10 days away, so I was able to get a 10-day forecast from weather.com and it looks very good for Saturday January 14th:

Mostly sunny, high 70, low 48, 0% chance of rain (for Orlando).

Also, since my last post another AU member from the frozen mid-west has decided to join us in mostly sunny Florida. :lol:

I am not entirely sure exactly when everyone is arriving and departing, but here is my updated guess:

Arrivals in WPK:

Thursday, January 12:

one member on 97

Friday, January 13th:

one member either on 92 or 98

one member (and spouse) on 97 (12:27pm)

Saturday, January 14th:

two members on 91 (9:54am)

one member on 97 (12:27pm)

Departures from WPK:

Saturday, January 14th:

two members on 92 (7:41pm)

one member by Greyhound bus

Sunday, January 15th:

two members on 91 (9:54am)

one member on 98?

If you are attending and you do not think your arrival/departure time is included above, please either post in this thread or send me a PM.

To my knowledge, two AU members have made reservations at the Mt. Vernon Lodge for Friday and Saturday evenings (possibly more days). I am not sure if anyone is staying at the Park Plaza Hotel, which is walking distance from the station.

Unless the arrival schedule changes, I plan on being at the WPK station around the time that train 91 arrives on Saturday morning. The train is scheduled to arrive at 9:54am, however, today it was almost an hour late. (I have a 9:30am yoga class that I will attend if the train is late, but will skip if the train is on time. Hopefully Julie will know the details or someone on train 91 will send me a text message with their ETA.) I also plan to be at the station when train 97 arrives.

Anyone attending that does not have my cell phone number and would like it, please PM me. Also, please keep in mind that technologically, I am in the last century. I do not have a smart phone - it is not even close - it is a prepaid phone and I pay for all calls and all texts.

Thank you.


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 5, 2012)

I changed my Sunday departure from 91 to 97 so I could eat lunch in Winter Park and spend six, rather than eight, hours getting to Miami in coach. I'll just have to see Tampa on the way home!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 5, 2012)

We will be roaming around the WPK depot when the Star comes in on Sat AM. See you all there


----------



## hessjm (Jan 6, 2012)

All plans have been finalized, arriving in WPK on Thursday to spend a few days in sunlight!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 8, 2012)

Update to the weather forecast of 1/14/12: Partly cloudy, high 67, low 49, 10% chance of rain.

One AU member has canceled (apparently football is more important to some people than hanging out with train geeks). :wacko: :lol: :lol:

As it stands now, it looks like one person will be arriving on Thursday, two on Friday and four on Saturday (3 on 91 and 1 on 97); plus some that I have not heard from in a while.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 8, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Update to the weather forecast of 1/14/12: Partly cloudy, high 67, low 49, 10% chance of rain.


67º?




That's too cold for me! Might have to wear a winter jacket!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 8, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Update to the weather forecast of 1/14/12: Partly cloudy, high 67, low 49, 10% chance of rain.
> 
> One AU member has canceled (apparently football is more important to some people than hanging out with train geeks). :wacko: :lol: :lol:
> 
> As it stands now, it looks like one person will be arriving on Thursday, two on Friday and four on Saturday (3 on 91 and 1 on 97); plus some that I have not heard from in a while.


Hopefully some one else will be on 97 besides poor little me. I do not want to be all alone!!!!

I might not know how to act on a train by myself!!!!


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 8, 2012)

I won't be at the gathering but just happened to read some posts in this thread and got interested, as I am hoping to visit a cousin in WPK sometime in March.

Aside from the park (which sounds very nice), what are some other things to see and do there? I expect to have a good bit of time to myself to walk around and sightsee and enjoy NOT being in Maine...

Museums, galleries, libraries?

Thanks


----------



## pennyk (Jan 8, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> I won't be at the gathering but just happened to read some posts in this thread and got interested, as I am hoping to visit a cousin in WPK sometime in March.
> 
> Aside from the park (which sounds very nice), what are some other things to see and do there? I expect to have a good bit of time to myself to walk around and sightsee and enjoy NOT being in Maine...
> 
> ...


I am not from Winter Park - I am from the much less exclusive city of Orlando, but have been to Winter Park many times. Winter Park is a few miles north of Orlando and has a reputation for being somewhat exclusive, although there are some areas of Winter Park that are not so exclusive. The area around the Amtrak Station is very nice - probably one of the nicest in the country.

There is a museum (Morse Museum) north of the Park. There is a golf course in Winter Park, also north of the Park. There is a library, southeast of the Park, but, in my opinion, it is nothing special. Also south of the Park is the campus of Rollins College, which is lovely. People watching on Park Avenue is also very entertaining. Many restaurants have sidewalk eating areas (and not all of those restaurants are high end).

There is a boat tour through the Winter Park chain of lakes which is very interesting. The tours are dependent on the weather and water levels in the lakes since the boats have to go through canals to get from one lake to another.

All of the above are walking distance from the WPK train station (if you are a good walker).

I will not guarantee anything, but I am pretty sure that the temperature in Winter Park in March will be warmer than the temperature in Maine. It is 71 degrees in Orlando right now.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 8, 2012)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Update to the weather forecast of 1/14/12: Partly cloudy, high 67, low 49, 10% chance of rain.
> ...


:lol:

I apologize for my wording in my post. I am pretty sure that you will not be the only person on the train. Hopefully either Leo or Vic will be your SCA. Leo is usually in 9710 and Vic in 9711.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 8, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Update to the weather forecast of 1/14/12: Partly cloudy, high 67, low 49, 10% chance of rain.
> ...


67 is colder than our average high for this time of year. Locals will be wearing jackets at 67 degrees. :lol:

(It is supposed to be 78 tomorrow, then rain, followed by a "cool down" just in time for the gathering).


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 8, 2012)

Penny thank you. It sounds really nice. Yes I love to walk and would really look forward to exploring a lot on foot.

That lake tour sounds interesting - I might not want to sign on as a passenger for the whole thing but am always interested in seeing any kind of water transport, and any and all waterways. That's one of the best things about train scenery for me, the fact that trains seem to follow rivers, seacoasts and lakeshores nearly everywhere they go!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 8, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Update to the weather forecast of 1/14/12: Partly cloudy, high 67, low 49, 10% chance of rain.
> 
> One AU member has canceled (apparently football is more important to some people than hanging out with train geeks). :wacko: :lol: :lol:
> 
> As it stands now, it looks like one person will be arriving on Thursday, two on Friday and four on Saturday (3 on 91 and 1 on 97); plus some that I have not heard from in a while.


WOW, women really know how to throw you on a guilt trip!!!  I'll see everyone in Winter Park next week!!! :lol:

RF


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting new members next weekend. It has been in the 40s here which is a real HEAT WAVE :giggle:

We will be in the 9712 car on Thursday into WPK.

Wow! Any temps in the 60s may force a breakout of short pants


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 8, 2012)

It's been warm here in Jersey too. Shoot, I wish it was still 10 degrees so I could feel like Florida was an improvement!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 8, 2012)

It has been a little nippy here, but not 10 degrees nippy!

I take that back, Brooksville reported 11 degrees on a blue berry farm last week!!! That's close enough!!!

Come on down!!!!

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 9, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Update to the weather forecast of 1/14/12: Partly cloudy, high 67, low 49, 10% chance of rain.
> ...


There's only 1 game that matters - Patriots vs Broncos - and that's on Saturday night! And the Pats are going win anyway!


----------



## hessjm (Jan 9, 2012)

Ha, football season ended in New Orleans last Saturday!

Looking forward to seeing everyone this weekend. I missed out on a Grand Slam of both TX and FL because the Crescent was sold out for this whole week.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 9, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> It's been warm here in Jersey too. Shoot, I wish it was still 10 degrees so I could feel like Florida was an improvement!


Believe me, no matter what the temperature is, Florida is ALWAYS an improvement over New Jersey. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 9, 2012)

pennyk said:


> reefgeek said:
> 
> 
> > It's been warm here in Jersey too. Shoot, I wish it was still 10 degrees so I could feel like Florida was an improvement!
> ...


*Please do not make brash statements about New Jersey!!*

*We have Governor Christie and he will be in Florida*

*in a few weeks!!*


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh No, Governor Christy and Marco Rubio in the same state together-- That's when I know it will be time to hop on the Meteor/CL and head back to Ohio :giggle: :giggle:

Now if we could just send our Governor Kasich down there, all would be well in the world  And we might get some more trains running in Ohio


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris Christie is what you get when you elect a schoolyard bully to the student council. Rick Perry is what you get when you elect a proud moron to anything. Good old Rick knows how to bring a gun to a dogfight, but he can't bring two functioning braincells to a debate. :lol:


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 9, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Chris Christie is what you get when you elect a schoolyard bully to the student council. Rick Perry is what you get when you elect a proud moron to anything. Good old Rick knows how to bring a gun to a dogfight, but he can't bring two functioning braincells to a debate. :lol:


Hey! Chris Christie is a bully but he's OUR bully! After John Corzine and the other do-nothings, it's been very refereshing for this democratic voter to see him wade into the NJ mess and make some actual changes. He does lack personal tact, and the thought of him in the White House is laughable ("Shut up, Merkel!") but I don't think he's been bad for NJ.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > reefgeek said:
> ...


Shanghai, even though I do not discuss politics with you, I am willing to say that I would much rather have your governor than Florida's governor, or Texas' governor, or Ohio's governor.


----------



## oldtimer (Jan 9, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> He does lack personal tact, and the thought of him in the White House is laughable ("Shut up, Merkel!") but I don't think he's been bad for NJ.


I'm from Illinois and the thought of any of our past or present governors in the White House is impossible but we sure have a lock on the "big house".

What did one Illinois inmate say to another?

Gee, the food was better when you were governor!

:help: :blush: :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 9, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> I'm from Illinois and the thought of any of our past or present governors in the White House is impossible but we sure have a lock on the "big house".


It may not be the "White House", but they do move to the "Greystone Manor"! And the substitute pinstripe suits for another kind of pinstripes!


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 9, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...



*I think our Pennyk should run for Governor of Florida!! *She would restore the High Speed Rail program

and with the assistance of Marco Rubio could bring forth extreme thriftiness in Government!! I would

move to Florida so I could vote for her!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 9, 2012)

Dick: You're not old enough to move to Florida yet! :lol: :lol: :lol: (And besides, Jersey needs the few honest people it has, like our AU Members, that live in the Garden State!) :giggle:

Old Joke that can apply to many (All?) States; "What do you call an Alumni Meeting held @ a Prison?

Answer; A Governor's Conference!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hessjm (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope everyone has a wonderful time in sunny Florida. Today I found out that I have to be in Chicago this Friday for a last minute appointment, so now I have a couple of e-vouchers for canceling rooms within the seven day limit. Lucky me!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 9, 2012)

Say It Ain't So Joe!! 

Sorry you won't be coming to Fla. 

Got to get you retired


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 9, 2012)

hessjm said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful time in sunny Florida. Today I found out that I have to be in Chicago this Friday for a last minute appointment, so now I have a couple of e-vouchers for canceling rooms within the seven day limit. Lucky me!



Joe, you can't cancel your presence at the Florida Mini-Gathering.

We were counting on you to hold the map when the group went for a

walk around Winter Park!! I hope there are no Wrong Turns!! Who

will be leading the group??


----------



## hessjm (Jan 9, 2012)

Railroad Bill said:


> Say It Ain't So Joe!!
> 
> Sorry you won't be coming to Fla.
> 
> Got to get you retired


I was forced into retirement, right now I'm hoping to correct that!

Thanks for the kind words! Things really are looking bright.


----------



## hessjm (Jan 9, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> hessjm said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone has a wonderful time in sunny Florida. Today I found out that I have to be in Chicago this Friday for a last minute appointment, so now I have a couple of e-vouchers for canceling rooms within the seven day limit. Lucky me!
> ...


Well it's Penny's backyard so she should be able to handle it. It's nice to know that I was to give directions to the group, who should I FedEx the map to? :lol:


----------



## pennyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Another update to the weather update for Sat. Jan. 14th: sunny, high 60, low 38, rain chance 0%.

Apparently the cold front will be stronger than anticipated. This is pretty cold for Orlando - sorry - it is beyond my control.

BTW, although I do not live in Winter Park, I am pretty sure I can get around with getting lost. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 9, 2012)

pennyk said:


> BTW, although I do not live in Winter Park, I am pretty sure I can get around with getting lost. :lol:


Yes, but if Winter really hits the Park and a foot of snow falls, could you still find your way around? :unsure:


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 10, 2012)

AlanB said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, although I do not live in Winter Park, I am pretty sure I can get around with getting lost. :lol:
> ...


*Penny is a trooper in the snow. She has expensive snow boots that have*

*already been tested in the Canadian snow!!*


----------



## jis (Jan 10, 2012)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Update to the weather forecast of 1/14/12: Partly cloudy, high 67, low 49, 10% chance of rain.
> ...


Don't worry I will keep you on the up and up.

I just booked my trip arriving by 97 on Saturday and departing by 92 on Saturday.

Penny Please add me to your roster. I was too busy traveling in India to make arrangements before this. Just got back yesterday.


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sad to say, but we are arriving in FL on the 24th by  plane, we were going to take the train home from Orl., and I was hoping to make contact with a few of the resident members, but when a $59 airfare popped up for the return home I couldn't resist. I cancelled my rez. from Orl. and made a rez. FTW- SEA via the Zephyr. A much better use of points IMO. Anyway we will be visiting Orl. the last week of Jan., A week & a half after the gathering, bad timing and poor planning .....the story of my life  y'all have fun!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 10, 2012)

jis said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...



I was informed that there would be a "mystery" guest arriving on 97 and departing on 92. The mystery has been solved. It will be good to see you again. 

Dick, about my boots ---- even though there is no snow here (or even close), I am wearing my boots now. I have fallen in love with my boots and wear them almost every day. I usually look pretty silly because of the way I dress and the way I wear my hair (in pigtails), but wearing boots in 70 degree plus weather makes me look even more silly. :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 10, 2012)

"those boots were made for walkin- and that's just what she'll do-- but if we keep bugging Penny, she's gonna walk all over you" Thank you Nancy Sinatra. :giggle:

Getting psyched for the big trip. Although today it is 50 degrees and sunny-- Friday it will be snow and 20. 

Looking forward to seeing you all on Saturday morning.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 10, 2012)

Another weather update for Saturday January 14th (we are down to a 5 day forecast now):

Sunny, high 63, low 46, 0% chance of rain.

Also here is an update as to the comings and goings of the participants. (this changes hourly, so by the time I finish posting, it may have changed :lol: )

arriving on Friday: one member and spouse from the north and one member from the south

arriving on Saturday morning: train 91, 2 members

arriving on Saturday early afternoon: train 97 , 2 members definitely, 1 member who is 99% sure that he is coming, and possibly a "mystery" guest who may or not be already accounted for.

leaving on Saturday late afternoon: Greyhound bus, 1 member

leaving on Saturday evening on train 92: 2 members, plus the 99% member and the mystery guest

leaving on Sunday: 2 members


----------



## jis (Jan 10, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I was informed that there would be a "mystery" guest arriving on 97 and departing on 92. The mystery has been solved. It will be good to see you again.


Depends on when you heard it. If you heard it before this morning then the mystery still remains, since until this morning I had no idea whether I was going to be there at all, or how I was going to get there and back.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 10, 2012)

jis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I was informed that there would be a "mystery" guest arriving on 97 and departing on 92. The mystery has been solved. It will be good to see you again.
> ...



The PM informing me was sent at 12:20am today, so I assume that you are not the mystery guest. (Maybe it is Governor Christie, since Shanghai mentioned that Christie was planning to visit Florida; and I was told by my informant that I would need a large limousine to pick up our mystery guest :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2012)

63 - should we all wear gloves and winter coats?



I don't know how you Floridians suffer thru that *C O L D*!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 10, 2012)

I have some questions for those of you who are planning to attend the mini gathering:

Have you been to Winter Park?

Have you been to Orlando?

If it can be arranged somehow, would you be interested in a small tour (by van) of the Orlando area?

Please either PM me or respond on this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Penny,

Have never been to Winter Park and just driven through Orlando. Have three cousins who live in Orlando that I have not seen in nearly 40 years so might go visit them if there is time. Not sure about the van idea. Depends on time of day, costs, etc.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 10, 2012)

Railroad Bill said:


> Hi Penny,
> 
> Have never been to Winter Park and just driven through Orlando. Have three cousins who live in Orlando that I have not seen in nearly 40 years so might go visit them if there is time. Not sure about the van idea. Depends on time of day, costs, etc.



I found a company that has a van that will seat 10 people, but with a four hour minimum. It looks like we have 10 people at this very minute (including me and assuming that no one else attends that has not contacted me in the last week or so). I was thinking about a van tour some time after 97 arrives in the afternoon. I would spring for the cost of the van (assuming that I can find one with a shorter minimum).

So far, I received a PM from one member who is interested.


----------



## jis (Jan 10, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I have some questions for those of you who are planning to attend the mini gathering:
> 
> Have you been to Winter Park?


Just passed through



> Have you been to Orlando?


I go there about 6 times a year 



> If it can be arranged somehow, would you be interested in a small tour (by van) of the Orlando area?


If others would like it I'll tag along. No particular interest by myself. Been there, done that sort of. 

Jishnu.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I have some questions for those of you who are planning to attend the mini gathering:
> 
> If it can be arranged somehow, would you be interested in a small tour (by van) of the Orlando area?[


Only if done by stretch limo with a well stocked bar!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 10, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I have some questions for those of you who are planning to attend the mini gathering:
> ...


Sounds like the Stretch Limo that picked up the OBS from #22 on Saturday to take them on the Bridge from FTW to LGV while the paying pax had to ride Busses and Vans!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jis (Jan 11, 2012)

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


Shanghai is bringing Governor Christie along? Wow! I knew he had pull, but didn't realize it wen that far up :lol: :lol: :lol: . The good Governor would certainly need a large vehicle whether it be limousine or whatever :lol:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 11, 2012)

I just wanted to wish y'all the best as your own Mini Gathering quickly approaches. ^_^

I'm really glad Penny started this thread because it was the primary inspiration for the Texas Gathering as well.





If time and money weren't an issue I'd have loved to come along and see the sights with y'all. -_-

I've only been to Florida a few times but I always enjoyed it.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 11, 2012)

jis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Jishnu,

If I had known more in advance that you were coming, you could have joined the Governor and I on the Silver Meteor.

We were going to share a bedroom but with his size, he would probably needed the bottom bunk and I didn't want the top.

Last night he called to say that by postponing the State of the State speech until next week, he would not be able to

go. He asked me to apologize to Pennyk and the other attendees for him. Maybe he can come to the next Gathering!!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 11, 2012)

Another weather update for Saturday January 14th: Partly cloudy, High 61, low 40, 10% chance of rain.

A majority of the attendees were not excited of a van "tour" of the area.

However, I have received many suggestions about taking the Winter Park Scenic Boat Tour. (scenicboattours.com) The boat dock is down the street from the station (walking distance for some and driving distance for others). I will have a car the will seat 4 (including me). The boat leaves the dock every hour on the hour and the last boat leaves at 4pm. As of this afternoon, there is room on the 3pm boat and the 4pm boat for 10 people. The cost is $12 per person, but for groups of 10 or more, the price is discounted to $10 per person. Blankets are provided if the temperature is cold. (we all have a different definition of cold :lol: ).

There are 12 steps leading from the street to the dock, but there are several of us that can assist members who need assistance with steps.

If you plan to come to the mini-gathering and have a thought (or 2 or 3) about the scenic boat option, please let me know either by posting here or PM me.

Also, if you think it is a good idea, let me know if you think 3pm or 4pm is better.

If the Meteor is very late, then 3pm might not work, but 4pm will be colder and might be cutting it close for Bill who will need to get to the Greyhound station before 6pm.

I did some further research on stuff to do in Winter Park. There are at least 7 restaurants in Winter Park that are walking distance from the station and that are reasonably priced. There are also 2 wine bars!!!! 2 coffee shops, 2 chocolate shops, frozen yogurt shop, etc.

I apologize that there is no train travel options at this time, but we are expecting light rail in a couple of years, if you want to wait that long. :lol: :lol:

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 11, 2012)

61º



- I'd better pack my gloves also, along with a thick winter coat or 2 and some sweaters!



Now I may have to check my baggage!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 11, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> 61º
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you will laugh at me about how I dress for 61 degrees - but then again you laugh at me all the time. :lol: :lol: Jis certainly had a big laugh when he saw how many layers I was wearing in New York in early December.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 11, 2012)

pennyk said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > 61º
> ...


Yeah, but at least then you had an excuse. You were practicing for Canada. :lol:


----------



## pennyk (Jan 12, 2012)

Another weather update for Saturday, January 14th: Partly cloudy, High 62, low 38, 10% chance of rain

As far as feedback about the boat tour is concerned, I have received PM's from 7 of the 10 participants, and since I am one of the 10, that leaves 2 people (and you should know who you are :lol: )from whom I have not heard regarding this matter.

The majority of the participants are in favor of the boat tour. I need to nail down some details with the boat company, such as the consequences for canceling/changing a reservation if the Silver Meteor is late arriving into Winter Park; or if the weather is such that people decide not to participate. I hope to have some more information later today.

If the two people that have not responded have something to say about the boat tour or have questions or concerns, please send me a PM or post here.

Thanks.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had these Annual NFL Play Off Party Plans every year & have been having a private debate in my "brain pan" between Play Offs/Gathering. Play Offs have won the debate!

(HOLD THE APPLAUSE TO A Minimum)

I really wanted to met you folks but, maybe we can meet down the tracks some where. I did run into Cold Rain & Snow on the CZ, in November!!!

Ya'll Have Fun,

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 12, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I need to nail down some details


Just don't nail thru the boat - it might cause a leak!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 12, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> I've had these Annual NFL Play Off Party Plans every year & have been having a private debate in my "brain pan" between Play Offs/Gathering. Play Offs have won the debate!
> 
> (HOLD THE APPLAUSE TO A Minimum)
> 
> ...



I am disappointed that you will not be attending and I want to say I understand how someone could put football ahead of train "geeks," but.....

I have a sister who absolutely loves football and is lukewarm about trains. In fact, she even plays something called fantasy football (whatever that is). But for the fact that we look alike, I would not believe that we really are related. :lol: :lol:

Truthfully, we will miss you and hopefully we will be in the same place at the same time some time in the future. I hope your team wins.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 12, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I've had these Annual NFL Play Off Party Plans every year & have been having a private debate in my "brain pan" between Play Offs/Gathering. Play Offs have won the debate!
> ...



I'll PM you with an Invitation for your sister to the Play Off Party, with directions!!!  :huh: :lol: !!!


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 12, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I was informed that there would be a "mystery" guest arriving on 97 and departing on 92. The mystery has been solved. It will be good to see you again.


I see The_Traveler recently posted his trip itinerary in the January section. Sounds like he is the "mystery quest"? If so, kudos to you Penny to get him down there.

The Misses and I always had it in the back of our minds to attend the Mini-G but are health aliments continue. We both have pneumonia now. Maybe next year especially when the Sunset East resumes for us to catch the train in Tallahassee! Dream on, huh?

Speaking of "cold weather" we are going to have much of the same in south Georgia. Saturday low of 36 and high of 60. Down right cold.

Back to the Mini-G, the Winter Park station area was like a Americana picture postcard when we passed by on our SM trips last month. I am sure the attendees will have a fun time there.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2012)

Hope that both of you guys recover quickly.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 13, 2012)

*Happy Travels to all attending the Florida Mini-Gathering!!*

* *

*I hear Penny is taking the Silver Meteor from ORL to WPK.*


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Dovecote, I hope you and your wife feel better soon. I understand that the weather will start warming up Sunday and Monday. I think we can blame the_traveler for bringing that cold New England weather with him. (However, it will a lot colder up there than down here :lol: ).

It sure looks the the_traveler will be attending the mini gathering.     

However, I cannot take the credit (or blame :lol: ) for his decision to come down to Florida. I think his decision was based on Florida's weather and the fact that he has not been on a train since last May!!! I would like to think that it has a lot to do with my personality :giggle: ... but I think it is more about location and timing. I am looking forward to seeing him again. The last time I saw him was the day after National Train Day last year in Washington Union Station. I was a "day late" and he and Jim Hudson were still hanging around "a dollar short."

As for the mystery guest - still a mystery. It may be the traveler, but reading between the lines, it might be someone else. I think we determined that it will not be Governor Christie. Maybe it will be Shanghai - he seems to be interested in this mini gathering. 

I am a bit clueless. :wacko:

I will be the only one attending the mini gathering that will not be traveling by train. The Silver Meteor from Orlando to WPK will get me to WPK too late to meet the southbound Star and Meteor. I will be driving to the WPK station in my car. It looks like we will be going on the 3pm scenic boat tour (if the trains are more or less on time) and I will be able to shuttle from the station to the boat dock, those who choose not to walk the half mile or so. (It might be too warm at 60 degrees for the northerners :lol: )


----------



## jis (Jan 13, 2012)

Dovecote said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I was informed that there would be a "mystery" guest arriving on 97 and departing on 92. The mystery has been solved. It will be good to see you again.
> ...


Well there is the mystery and then there is the 99%  So stay tuned 

Wishing you and your wife a quick recovery.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2012)

jis said:


> Well there is the mystery and then there is the 99%  So stay tuned


It appears that 99% is on train 83 at this moment and the mystery is still a mystery.

A friend in my yoga class told me that today is "make your dreams come true day." I passed that on to the_travler by text message and he reminded me that today is also Friday the 13th.  :help:


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is an hourly weather forecast for Saturday January 14th in Orlando:

10am: 49

11am: 52

noon: 54

1pm: 57

2pm: 59

3pm: 60

4pm: 60

5pm: 58

6pm: 55

7pm: 52

8pm: 50

I am looking forward to seeing all of you on Saturday, two of whom are likely already in town, another two are on 91 right now, another is just getting off 83 right now and making his way to the CA in NYP, and the rest of you will be boarding 97 in the next 1 to 5 hours.

Edit to update status: seconds after I posted this, I received a text message informing me that 91 had engine problems near Exton, MD and that passengers were transferred to NEC train 125. Maybe the passengers will be put on 97 - if there is room. (Jis, my guess is that you are happy you had to work today and opted to take 97 instead of 91).


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 13, 2012)

En route with member NJ Coast Exp. Engine on the 91 train gave out near Elkton MD. They had us leave our stuff in the sleeper and board a regional train, I think it's train 25 ? Anyway, it's packed in coach but there is WIFI. I hope we don't have to wait too long before the Silver Star gets pulled to WAUS.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> En route with member NJ Coast Exp. Engine on the 91 train gave out near Elkton MD. They had us leave our stuff in the sleeper and board a regional train, I think it's train 25 ? Anyway, it's packed in coach but there is WIFI. I hope we don't have to wait too long before the Silver Star gets pulled to WAUS.


According to NJCoastExp, who sent me a text message, you are on train 125. I hope the train gets into WAS soon where it will get a new engine. At least you will be able to wait in the CA in Washington Union Station.

Please keep me posted. Piotr has my cell phone number.


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 13, 2012)

pennyk said:


> 1326485242[/url]' post='340545']
> 
> 
> reefgeek said:
> ...


Here we are at the Acela lounge in WAUS. Certainly there are worse places to wait, the coach pax are standing in a pen by Gate D. Let's hope they drag the train here soon!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> [Here we are at the Acela lounge in WAUS. Certainly there are worse places to wait, the coach pax are standing in a pen by Gate D. Let's hope they drag the train here soon!


I agree that there are much worse places to wait. At least you have clean bathrooms. Don't fill up on pretzels and pepsi. :lol: :lol:

I just received a text from Piotr that 91 is due in WAS in 90 minutes and I received a text from Dave that 97 is in PHL 10 minutes early. I wonder if 97 will "catch" 91.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 13, 2012)

Well according to data from Amtrak.com, the Meteor is licking at the heals of the Silver Star. The Star left Washington only an hour and 15 minutes ahead of the Meteor.

Sounds like you won't have to wait very long between trains!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Well according to data from Amtrak.com, the Meteor is licking at the heals of the Silver Star. The Star left Washington only an hour and 15 minutes ahead of the Meteor.
> 
> Sounds like you won't have to wait very long between trains!



Although the Star is 3 hours behind schedule, Julie predicts that it will only be an hour late into WPK. I sent a text to Piotr with this information and he replied that Julie is overly optimistic. :lol: :lol:

My guess the Star will make up some time, but not 2 hours. I agree that I will not have to wait long between trains (and will be able to go to my 9:30 yoga class - or at least part of it).

Thanks for the update.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 13, 2012)

pennyk said:


> As for the mystery guest - still a mystery. It may be the traveler, but reading between the lines, it might be someone else. I think we determined that it will not be Governor Christie. Maybe it will be Shanghai - he seems to be interested in this mini gathering.
> 
> I am a bit clueless. :wacko:


Aloha

I know who the Mystry guest is ... Travelers' Cats ... :lol: ... NAH ... I am not telling.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 14, 2012)

GG-1 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > As for the *mystery guest *- still a mystery. It may be the traveler, but reading between the lines, it might be someone else. I think we determined that it will not be Governor Christie. *Maybe it will be Shanghai *- he seems to be interested in this mini gathering.
> ...


The mystery guest is not Shanghai. It must be Eric with his cats!!

As of 4:00am, the Silver Star has last reported departing Hamlet, NC at 3:08am, expecting to arrive WPK at 12:18am,

only 2 hrs and 24 mins late.

The Silver Meteor just departed Florence, SC at 3:31am, expecting arrive into WPK at 12:27pm, on time!!

Have a great mini-Gathering!!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 14, 2012)

I just heard from the Star. Another train hit a grade crossing and caused their train to sit for an hour. Their ETA in WPK is now 12:44 - after the Meteor!!!

As for the mystery, I know that Dave is special, but i do not think Amtrak would allow even him to take his cats on the train. Maybe it is Eric, without the cats. :wacko:


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 14, 2012)

*Do you think the mystery rider could be Archie??*


----------



## pennyk (Jan 14, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> *Do you think the mystery rider could be Archie??*


I would love to hang out with Archie, but I do not think you would let him out of your sight. 

My guess is that if there really is a mystery guest he or she is human. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jis (Jan 14, 2012)

Star is now expected into WPK after 1pm


----------



## pennyk (Jan 14, 2012)

jis said:


> Star is now expected into WPK after 1pm


It is running 4 hours late, last time I looked.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 14, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you think the mystery rider could be Archie??*
> ...



*Archie is almost human!!*


----------



## jis (Jan 14, 2012)

Now it says 1:40pm for the Star and 12:44pm for the Meteor


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 14, 2012)

As of 10:00am, 1/14/2012:


```
* Train 91 of 01/13/2012.
* Silver Star
* +---------------- Station code
* |    +----------- Schedule Arrival Day  
* |    |  +-------- Schedule Arrival time
* |    |  |     +----- Schedule Departure Day
* |    |  |     |  +-- Schedule Departure Time 
* |    |  |     |  |     +------------- Actual Arrival Time
* |    |  |     |  |     |     +------- Actual Departure Time
* |    |  |     |  |     |     |     +- Comments
* V    V  V     V  V     V     V     V
* NYP  *  *     1  1102A *     1102A Departed:  on time.
* NWK  *  *     1  1122A *     1123A Departed:  1 minute late.
* TRE  *  *     1  1200N *     1200P Departed:  on time.
* PHL  *  *     1  1235P *     1235P Departed:  on time.
* WIL  *  *     1  102P  *     109P  Departed:  7 minutes late.
* BAL  *  *     1  200P  *     506P  Departed:  3 hours and 6 minutes late.
* WAS  1  240P  1  300P  544P  612P  Departed:  3 hours and 12 minutes late.
* ALX  *  *     1  325P  *     634P  Departed:  3 hours and 9 minutes late.
* RVR  1  509P  1  519P  817P  835P  Departed:  3 hours and 16 minutes late.
* PTB  *  *     1  557P  *     911P  Departed:  3 hours and 14 minutes late.
* RMT  *  *     1  729P  *     1038P Departed:  3 hours and 9 minutes late.
* RGH  1  900P  1  913P  1244A 100A  Departed:  3 hours and 47 minutes late.
* CYN  *  *     1  927P  *     120A  Departed:  3 hours and 53 minutes late.
* SOP  *  *     1  1039P *     232A  Departed:  3 hours and 53 minutes late.
* HAM  1  1117P 1  1121P 303A  308A  Departed:  3 hours and 47 minutes late.
* CAM  *  *     2  1250A *     431A  Departed:  3 hours and 41 minutes late.
* CLB  *  *     2  144A  *     534A  Departed:  3 hours and 50 minutes late.
* DNK  *  *     2  241A  *     647A  Departed:  4 hours and 6 minutes late.
* SAV  2  429A  2  434A  829A  840A  Departed:  4 hours and 6 minutes late.
```


```
* Train 97 of 01/13/2012.
* Silver Meteor
* +---------------- Station code
* |    +----------- Schedule Arrival Day  
* |    |  +-------- Schedule Arrival time
* |    |  |     +----- Schedule Departure Day
* |    |  |     |  +-- Schedule Departure Time 
* |    |  |     |  |     +------------- Actual Arrival Time
* |    |  |     |  |     |     +------- Actual Departure Time
* |    |  |     |  |     |     |     +- Comments
* V    V  V     V  V     V     V     V
* NYP  *  *     1  315P  *     315P  Departed:  on time.
* NWK  *  *     1  338P  *     338P  Departed:  on time.
* TRE  *  *     1  418P  *     419P  Departed:  1 minute late.
* PHL  *  *     1  458P  *     458P  Departed:  on time.
* WIL  *  *     1  523P  *     526P  Departed:  3 minutes late.
* BAL  *  *     1  617P  *     620P  Departed:  3 minutes late.
* WAS  1  700P  1  730P  658P  730P  Departed:  on time.
* ALX  *  *     1  750P  *     750P  Departed:  on time.
* RVR  1  940P  1  950P  931P  950P  Departed:  on time.
* PTB  *  *     1  1024P *     1025P Departed:  1 minute late.
* RMT  *  *     1  1156P *     1156P Departed:  on time.
* FAY  *  *     2  134A  *     146A  Departed:  12 minutes late.
* FLO  2  320A  2  328A  316A  331A  Departed:  3 minutes late.
* KTR  *  *     2  405A  *     405A  Departed:  on time.
* CHS  *  *     2  506A  *     539A  Departed:  33 minutes late.
* YEM  *  *     2  556A  *     628A  Departed:  32 minutes late.
* SAV  2  644A  2  650A  721A  740A  Departed:  50 minutes late.
* JSP  *  *     2  744A  *     845A  Departed:  1 hour and 1 minute late.
```


----------



## AlanB (Jan 14, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I just heard from the Star. Another train hit a grade crossing and caused their train to sit for an hour.


How does a train "hit a grade crossing"? :unsure:


----------



## jis (Jan 14, 2012)

Another train hit a vehicle at a grade crossing just east of Raleigh, and the Star got stuck behind it.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 14, 2012)

AlanB said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard from the Star. Another train hit a grade crossing and caused their train to sit for an hour.
> ...


I was repeating what I was told. :wacko:


----------



## pennyk (Jan 14, 2012)

I am leaving Orlando in a few minutes to head to WPK to meet the meteor. I am short and am wearing a green vest and maybe a hat.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 14, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I am leaving Orlando in a few minutes to head to WPK to meet the meteor. I am short and am wearing a green vest and maybe a hat.


Since you are driving, please be careful not to hit any grade crossings!!

And no wrong turns!!

I hope you all have a wonderful mini-Gathering!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 14, 2012)

Ya'll Have Fun! I'm already regretting not attending, Maybe because I got stuck with cooking outside today in this Florida Cold Front!!!  :lol:

RF


----------



## pennyk (Jan 14, 2012)

The Florida Mini Gathering is officially over. I am back home in my condo. Bill Haithcoat should be in Lakeland visiting his cousin via Greyhound bus. AlanB (our mystery guest), the_traveler, NJCoastExp and Jis are all safely on the Silver Star which is running more or less on time out of WPK. I assume they are eating dinner now. I just received a text message that they were passing through Sanford. Reefgeek should be at his hotel near the interstate, Frugalist and his wife are on their way by automobile back to their hotel room near the tourist area of Orlando, RRBill and his wife are on their way driving to Tampa.

There were 11 of us total, although only 9 decided to go on the Winter Park Scenic Boat Tour. Because the southbound Star was running 4+ hours late, we had canceled our 3pm boat tour, but with a few minutes to spare, we decided to see if they still had room for us and they did.  Although it was a bit chilly for those of us (me only) from Florida, it was a nice way to spend an hour. After the boat tour, I drove Bill Haithcoat to the Greyhound bus station and NJCoastExp (Piotr) accompanied me. We assisted Bill with his luggage inside the station and Piotr and I were astounded that we had to go through security. Niether of us was carrying anything that we should have been carrying, but we were still surprised. Piotr got a tour of the "other side of the tracks" in Orlando. The rest of the group met at a wine bar across from the WPK station to hang out. RRBill and his wife opted to skip the wine bar and go directly to Tampa.

It was great to see everyone again and meet a couple of new folks. I want to thank the_traveler for working hard to be able to make this trip (and helping me with my multiplication) and to Alan for helping me coordinate activities. Alan is certainly an expert at figuring out what to do when and taking into consideration late trains. He considered a late Meteor, but did not think that the Star would be 4+ hours late. I want to thank everyone else for attending and making my day. I did not ride any trains today, but I got to see two Silver Stars and two Silver Meteors (all at the WPK station - a first for me) and one freight train (which I saw from the wine bar).


----------



## frugalist (Jan 14, 2012)

Penny, thank you for getting the ball rolling on this mini-gathering. Since we came up to Orlando for the holiday weekend, joining you guys was literally a last-minute decision. And we're glad we made it. It was great meeting everyone. We had a wonderful time watching the trains, walking around Winter Park, relaxing at the wine bar and talking trains and other stuff with everyone. Thanks again.


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 14, 2012)

Penny, Happy to hear the Mini-G proved successful. And thank you, as well as others, who posted get well wishes for me and my wife. We are both recovery but not fast enough! Hopefully the next time we make it to Orlando we can get together and among other things talk about train travel.


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 14, 2012)

Penny, thanks for getting this going. It was great to meet all of you and spend some time with you. Frugalist, thanks for running me out to the hotel. I hope to see you guys and gals again.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 15, 2012)

Glad the event was successful and everyone had a good time.

I hope the train travels on the way home are good ones.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 15, 2012)

Those on 92 are all home except the_traveler who is on 66 right now somewhere in MD on his way to Boston then home to KIN.


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 16, 2012)

I made it to Miami, 97 was even ahead of schedule at the end.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 16, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> I made it to Miami, 97 was even ahead of schedule at the end.


Did you have problems walking and finding the commuter rail? Have a good time in Miami. It was nice meeting you.


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 21, 2012)

pennyk said:


> reefgeek said:
> 
> 
> > I made it to Miami, 97 was even ahead of schedule at the end.
> ...


I had a great time in Miami. The advice to transfer to Tri-Rail in Hollywood was good, the only issue is the very sparse schedule on Sunday, I had to wait an hour. Glad to skip the walk through Hialeah though, I had a good look on my way out.


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 21, 2012)

I took a few pictures on the trip. Train 91 was pulled by this Anniversary Engine south of DC...


----------



## reefgeek (Jan 21, 2012)

The strange beauty of our Winter Park boat tour...


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 21, 2012)

FYI: There were 8" of snow in KIN a week after the mini-Gathering!



Why couldn't it have been held *THIS* Saturday instead?



And my source tells me it was in the 70's - and she only had on 4 layers of clothes!



(Brave girl!



)


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 22, 2012)

I had to wear my *snow boots *to clean the 7 inches of snow from my driveway.

Florida sounds pretty good to me!!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 22, 2012)

It was 79° in Orlando on Saturday, and although I might have been wearing 4 layers, they were very light layers. However, I did wear my boots yesterday - it seems like boots are the latest fashion trend among teenage girls. :lol: (even in Florida).

No snow here today :lol: - current temp is 54°; high expected to be 79°; average high 71°. I plan to wear boots again.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 22, 2012)

pennyk said:


> However, I did wear my boots yesterday - it seems like boots are the latest fashion trend among teenage girls. :lol: (even in Florida).


I think you're a few years late for that!





I just want to know how you ever survived in Canada?


----------

